# web.xml frage



## Grasstampfer (17. Sep 2008)

HI,

ich hoffe das passt hier ins Topic rein...

ich habe fuer eine JBoss applikation ein web.xml das in etwa so aussieht:

```
<web-app>  
<session-config>
	<session-timeout>0</session-timeout>
</session-config>
<servlet>    
	<servlet-name>StartServlet</servlet-name>
	<servlet-class>servlets.StartInterproServlet</servlet-class>
</servlet>
<servlet>    
	<servlet-name>LoginServlet</servlet-name>
	<servlet-class>servlets.LoginServlet</servlet-class>
</servlet>
<servlet-mapping>
	<servlet-name>StartServlet</servlet-name>
	<url-pattern>/StartServlet</url-pattern>
</servlet-mapping> 
<servlet-mapping>
	<servlet-name>LoginServlet</servlet-name>
	<url-pattern>/loginservlet</url-pattern>
</servlet-mapping> 
<welcome-file-list>
	<welcome-file>start.html</welcome-file>
</welcome-file-list>
</web-app>
```

Eclipse und auch JBoss5 meckern aber hierbei:

```
The content of element type "web-app" must match "(icon?,display-name?,description?,distributable?,context-param*,filter*,filter-mapping*,listener*,servlet*,servlet-mapping*,session-config?,
mime-mapping*,welcome-file-list?,error-page*,taglib*,resource-env-ref*,resource-ref*,security-constraint*,login-config?,security-role*,
env-entry*,ejb-ref*,ejb-local-ref*)"
```

nur was ist an meinem web.xml falsch alle elemente sind doch eigentlich optional - ? heisst doch gar nicht oder einmal und * gar nicht oder oefters....

also was ueberseh ich hier ?

danke euch


----------



## Grasstampfer (19. Sep 2008)

irgendeine idee ?


----------



## maki (19. Sep 2008)

Zeig mal deine richtige web.xml her.


----------



## Niki (19. Sep 2008)

Sie meckern weil die Reihenfolge nicht stimmt. session-config muss anscheinend nach den Servlet-Mappings stehen


----------



## Grasstampfer (19. Sep 2008)

Niki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sie meckern weil die Reihenfolge nicht stimmt. session-config muss anscheinend nach den Servlet-Mappings stehen


tatsaechlich... oh mein gott ...


----------

